# Powder coated chassis pics



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I got the chassis back from my friends powder coating shop today.....Here are a couple of pics. I should have all the suspension parts back tomorrow. All the A arms, links and swaybars will be gloss black, the tie rod adjusters, bushings, and tranny x member will be gloss red, hardware will be chrome or stainless.....kind of a reverse of the body/interior color.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

It's too pretty, you'll never drive it. Paint it all black. :lol:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

silver!!....nice, next best thing to polishing it, that color combo is gonna look awesome, your gonna have to carry a mirror in the trunk so everyone can see it....:cheers


----------



## Streetwerkz (May 22, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Damn, that is sexy. About 20 years ago I powder coated my XLCR Harley frame. This was the first time I ever delt with powdercoating. Back then, just like Henry Ford, it only came in black. When I put it together, man I had some serious issues. No grounds anywhere. Make sure you take a grinder to all chassis grounds before attching wires. My frame still looks like new. I love powdercoat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks! Here are a few more....got the linls, and suspension today.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks incredible!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks ...Alky is probably right...I'll never drive it....EXCEPT on Saturday night, Sunday morning, and on occasional Wednesdays......arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Streetwerkz said:


> Looks great!!


Thanks! My friends Business is RAINBOW POWDERCOAT in Deer Park, N.Y. Colors: Bengal Silver, Red Baron, and Gloss Black.....:cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

That aint a frame, that's a work of art. Any apprehension about driving that car will vanish as soon as that blown motor fires up.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree EXACTLY !....2 loooonnnggggg black stripes down the driveway:lol:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That is incredible!!
Are you painting the car seperate from the frame, prior to install? Hate to see any overspray get on that frame. In awe.. Move to Fl so we can go cruising, that's too nice for NY streets!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, The chassis is getting wrapped in plastic, mounted to the body, then the final body work and paint will be done. REASON: The body man dosen't want to pain, then mount because panels could warp during the process......he does it this way all the time. Makes sense to me. I am doing my best to get outta NY....the roads, taxes, politics and winters here [email protected]*k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Don't stop there.

I did my fenders, wheels, and hood.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/tired-rock-chips-im-going-powder-coat-paint-my-hood-fenders-22218/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gonna have the core support done, andthe fender wells (under the hood side). Not the body panels..........If I was rich, I would have the entire body chromed!.....:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*A little progress*

Tonight I put the front suspension back together...my wife said the chassis looks "like a toy"...... I guess, in a way, she's right.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Smart women! 
Impressive looking sway bar and linkage! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Rukee, The rear sway bar is similar...I'll post a pic when i install it....Over the weekend. Eric:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Splined sway bars, nice. :cool

Nothing second rate here Eric. :cheers

Drool factor - off the charts.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Man that is nice. You can drop it by anytime, I am around almost all day..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

built like a tank and pretty to boot.....it is a toy....


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Eric, that chassis IS to pretty to put on the road. It looks awesome. BTW, I was born and raised in Westbury. I moved out of there 4 years ago. I don't miss the traffic, noise, crowds, etc. I do miss good pizza though.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ice, I'm from Merrick originally....Florida bound soon! I bet you miss the Pizza, but not the property taxes!!!! Thanks for the compliments everyone!!!!:cheers


----------



## RA6T7GTO (Jul 2, 2011)

hey eric
chassis looks great, i like the silver. i will call you during the week to get that rear.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK Perry, thanks....spoke to Richie last night. "we" have some engines to build!!! Ericarty:


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Eric,

Like all above, looks to good to drive, but that's what we do:rofl:
Just took out my 37 with the IA aluminum 8-71 blown 505 motor in it. Can't keep the the rear meats glued in first, second or third! and this is a 4100 pound ride! Scry, not really, just a big  when the go pedal is pushed..... slightly!

Oh, besides all the real nice never to be seen parts unless you ride over someone, the floor in your place is like awesome also!!! 

rich:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Rich!:cheers....I shoulda tubbed a couple inches.....


----------



## RA6T7GTO (Jul 2, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> OK Perry, thanks....spoke to Richie last night. "we" have some engines to build!!! Ericarty:


ENGINE BUILDING PARTY !! SOUNDS GOOD TO MEarty:


----------

